

Appdirect Buys Business Analytics Platform Leftronic (YC S10) - cdelsolar
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/10/appdirect-acquires-leftronic-to-deliver-fast-access-to-data-and-analytics-dashboards-for-app-marketplaces

======
andy_thorburn
It would be awesome if apps you purchased on the AppDirect marketplace would
automatically be linked into you Leftronic account.

